# technigue for recovering values from coffe filters



## kmann1969 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey all, im starting to accumulate a fair amount of coffee filters that should have some values in them. how do you guys recover the values from the filters? any help would be much appreciated


----------



## moose7802 (Feb 10, 2014)

There are threads on this. Incinerate, leach, incinerate, AR, drop, and wash.

Tyler


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 10, 2014)

I think Harold did a good thread on doing this. Look in the older threads before 2010 would be a good place to start.


----------



## kmann1969 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, ive been looking and still cant find the threads, I will keep looking.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 10, 2014)

I found this one thread where a few Mods are talking about how they do it.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=9584

I found it using "processing filters" in the google search bar, their are many more.


----------



## kmann1969 (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks , that helped a bit. I wish someone would make a short video of this.


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 12, 2014)

We talked about it in the thread beneath. There are not many hints on processing. Marcel wrote he used "AP" (=CuCl2 leach). 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=18632


----------



## Charles Connor (Apr 4, 2014)

If the filters come from karat gold scrap, the way i do it is place them in a crucible and inquart with copper, then melt into shots and a nitric leach, there you get the gold, in solution there is silver, if you want more purity treat with AR...


----------



## nickvc (Apr 5, 2014)

Charles Connor said:


> If the filters come from karat gold scrap, the way i do it is place them in a crucible and inquart with copper, then melt into shots and a nitric leach, there you get the gold, in solution there is silver, if you want more purity treat with AR...


 

If you do this with chlorides present you will lose values, the methods outlined here on the forum are simple and recovery of the values is relatively easy.


----------

